
Facebook Beats NSO’s Attempt to Crush WhatsApp Malware Suit - aspenmayer
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-07-17/facebook-beats-nso-s-attempt-to-crush-whatsapp-malware-hack-suit
======
aspenmayer
The ruling:

[https://www.pacermonitor.com/public/case/30721390/WhatsApp_I...](https://www.pacermonitor.com/public/case/30721390/WhatsApp_Inc_et_al_v_NSO_Group_Technologies_Limited_et_al)

> U.S. District Judge Phyllis Hamilton on Thursday denied NSO’s request to
> dismiss the lawsuit. NSO unsuccessfully argued the court lacked jurisdiction
> because the company was immune to legal action as a contractor of foreign
> governments. NSO is an agent of the Kingdom of Bahrain, the United Arab
> Emirates, and Mexico, according to Facebook’s complaint.

> Hamilton did, however, grant NSO’s request to dismiss a claim that NSO
> wrongfully interfered with WhatsApp servers.

> The case is WhatsApp Inc. v. NSO Group Technologies Limited, 19-cv-07123,
> U.S. District Court, Northern District of California (Oakland).

